# Feeders



## bwrpwr6 (Jan 18, 2010)

Anyone thinkin the feeders will fish tomorrow?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## las johnny (Sep 20, 2007)

They were pretty stained yesterday, and with the rain we got probably didnt help. I would say saturday or sunday


Sent from my SCH-I915 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Found one feeder today that wasn't a complete disaster! Managed two one male and a nice female... Pretty sure they were doing their deed cause both came from the exact same spot and the female was dropping eggs! Pics are blue due to my son playing with my phone!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

Grand?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Yep... Checked 4 different creeks out there and they were all mud... Checked the east branch of the chagrin too and it was mud! Feeders should fish good by the weekend if not even tomorrow!


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

I'll be out there tom


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Ill be hitting grand in a.m.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

They are hitting

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Jig and maggot. 27 incher threw 2 small shiny silver ones back


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bman95 (Feb 3, 2014)

Debating on whether to go out for northerns or hit some creeks for steel in the morning. I dunno how much rain we're gonna get overnight


----------



## bwrpwr6 (Jan 18, 2010)

I hit a couple tribs for a few hours with no success. Prolly be up there Sunday to try it again but what a nice day to be on the river.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

They aren't going anywhere for a month or so. That one in the pic was pretty much spawned out. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

I was in a feeder to the grand all day, water was perfect but only saw a few fish


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

mbarrett1379 said:


> I was in a feeder to the grand all day, water was perfect but only saw a few fish
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Which one?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Yeah, I hit a feeder friday. Water stained and up, but not too bad. Looked great, got nothing. Thought I was going to whack 'em too.


----------



## bwrpwr6 (Jan 18, 2010)

Hittin the river/rivers again tomorrow. Prolly gunna start in the feeders and maybe the chagrin on the way home. Hopefully be posting pics by noon. Good luck to anyone else out bundle up its gunna be chilly!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

Any luck for anyone today? I checked out a couple feeders earlier lots of slush on the slower stuff. Gonna hit a few in a bit


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

Fished a grand trib for 3 hours. Good color and flow no bites. Saw a roller come up in a pool in the tailout. That was it. Made it to grand. Movin and stained still.

Sent from my LGL86C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## tehsavage (Aug 16, 2013)

I fished a feeder today and went 2/2 on shrimp!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Oh noes! Don't mention the shrimps!


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

I can't fish with shrimp. I eat those!!!!!!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I love shrimp. The only bait you can eat!

One for the trout, one for me........


----------

